# fringed baby blankets



## krissy (Jun 15, 2009)

i taught myself how to make these blankets after seeing them at a craft fair. i had never sewn before in my life, lol.

i love making them and finding co-ordinating fabrics that match "just so" and making it look homey and comfy.  thy are fringed on one side and then flat like a regular blanket on the other.


this is the first one i ever made...it's my fav





this is a close up of the fringed side





this is a blue and white one





another close up


----------



## heartsong (Jun 15, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  oh, my! 

they're lovely!  you know, that's beginning to become a lost art.

very nice job!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Those are so adorable , they look so soft and snuggly .. Way to go .

Kitn


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 18, 2009)

WOW you did FANTASTIC since you hadn't sewn before. They really are a credit to you.


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Wowza! Those are really cute!


----------



## cedargultchfarms (Jan 3, 2013)

I love to make these just not the 15,000 plus snips it takes to fringe them. these are wonderful


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 3, 2013)

Way to cute, wonderful job!!!


----------

